# Hymer Starline 550



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking to try and find one of these c.2000-2002 model.

Having real trouble, don't know if it's very few were imported or maybe very few were made.

Does anyone know of any specific places to try?

I've looked at Hymer (UK) and most of the other obvious places.

I'm after the Starline 550 as it has an overcab bed, and the rest is all living area, which is exactly what I'm after.

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi the 640 starline also has the dropdown bed and the rest is living. Barrie


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Barrie,

It's difficult finding out the layouts and what fits what I'm after, and the link below is the only info I've found on the net.

Did all the starline's have an overcab bed?

Thanks

James

http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

Have you tried Ikonic Kampers (www.ikonickampers.co.uk)? Chris Cooke specialises in Hymers. Tell him what you are after and he might be able to find it. Just bought exactly what we wanted. great price great service. Highly recommend him.

Bid


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

All A-Class MHs have the drop down bed (for some unknow reason Hymer call them B-Klass!). Starline are the top of the range models but all have the drop down bed.

Hymer C Class are the coachbuilt models with an overcab bed.

Denise


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This link here might be worth considering as the business will find one for you in Europe if a LHD is suitable.

http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/index.php

The business has a good reputation but even if you are not interested the guy is a Hymer expert and will give you some good advice.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is the spec page from the 2001 Hymer catalogue (available from the German Hymer website). I think you will find the 550 a pretty rare beast in the UK. There may well be more LHD versions available on the continent, but that is no real problem. We have LHD which is quite easy over here, and much easier over there!

Philip


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*reply*

Jimmy, have sent you a PM. Barrie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

How about this one:

LOOK HERE


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a Hymer S650 on a Mercedes Auto and Hymer B544SL in stock

Peter


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

James
I believe all Hymer coachbuilt A Class have a drop down bed at the front unless they were ordered specifically without one, just like some don't have a drivers door. It was an "optional extra". If you did without the drop down bed you could have extra cupboards fitted.

Bob


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Bob,

The German Hymer website has loads of past catalogues which is excellent, bit of guessing as to what the site says on the way to downloading them, but the brochures help massively with the layouts that were available.

The 2003 Hymer brochure link is this if anyone is interested http://www.hymer.com/medien/pdf/1129126124-D_RM_Pros_2003.pdf

Having had a better look at the designs, I may look for a 640, but needs to be LHD as It's going to be used on the continent 95% of the time.

Thanks for the help

James


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi James

Sorry for the hijack but how can I find a copy of the brochure for a 1998 Hymer B584 on the Hymer web site? I have had a look at the site but am having no luck.

Many thanks

Bid


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi James

Sorry for the hijack but how can I find a copy of the brochure for a 1998 Hymer B584 on the Hymer web site? I have had a look at the site but am having no luck.

Many thanks

Bid


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

bid said:


> Hi James
> 
> Sorry for the hijack but how can I find a copy of the brochure for a 1998 Hymer B584 on the Hymer web site? I have had a look at the site but am having no luck.
> 
> ...


Go to this part of the Hymer German website:
http://www.hymer.ag/cms/DE/Service/Kataloge/Archiv.html#form

Then choose Reisemobil from the drop-down option and the model year etc required from the drop-downs that appear subsequently. You will get to a downloadable pdf.

Philip


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Bid,

http://www.hymer.com/medien/pdf/1103208700-Reisemobil_Prospekt_08_97.pdf

The layout of the B584 is on page 57 of that pdf

James


----------

